# Atv laws



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi guys and gals,,,, first off tried to search for the answer to this question, but the search function is inop, and also checked the ga sos and dnr sites, anyway I'm planning on coming down to fish west point and would like to bring my atv, where can I find the laws pertaining to atv laws in ga,,,, on road usage etc,,,, thanks


----------



## 280bst (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't know the ans. to that question but I do know it's illegal do drive one on W.M.A.s try googleing it good luck


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks, I know some of the campgrounds around lagrange don't allow them, since I'm going to be camping I thought it would be easier to hop on the atv to run to the store instead of firing up the truck, up here you can ride them on the side of the road, no more than 5mph with a helmet, but couldn't find any information Googleing it, at least through the ga sos, or dnr, do the counties have their own rules and regulations?,,,, thanks


----------



## 280bst (Nov 9, 2015)

The driving reg's are state wide the counties only set the $ amount for what ever infraction comes up. So at Russell going to the store may cost you $25. the next county may be $100. Being from out of state I would leave the atv at home and probaibly save you some $ have fun good luck


----------



## huntsman (Nov 9, 2015)

If you call the DNR office and inquire, they will tell you ATV's are legal on WMA's.   BUT the information printed in the 2015 Ga. Hunting season and regulations guide will make you scratch your head and wonder.  

Q: What do I need to know about motor vehicles (including
ATVs) on WMAs?
A: ATVs may be operated only on open improved roads within WMAs
during the period between 2 hours before sunrise and 2 hours after sunset
one day prior to and during big game, small game, and special hog only
hunts by hunters actively participating in the hunt except where otherwise
specified according to 391-4- 2-.70. However, on National Forest Lands
including WMAs on the National Forest, ATVs are restricted to designated
trails unless posted otherwise. Roads may be closed at the discretion of
the DNR. Vehicles may not be parked in such a way as to block an open or
closed roadway. All motor vehicles are restricted to improved roads open for
vehicular access. “Improved Roads” are roads that receive maintenance for
the purpose of hunter access, and “Open Roads” are roads not closed with
a gate, sign, earthen berm or similar device intended to prevent vehicular
access. Motor vehicles (including ATVs, dirt bikes, utility vehicles, golf
carts, and other off-road vehicles) must meet applicable safety, licensing,
insurance and registration requirements for use on public roads. Vehicle
and ATV operators must be at least 16 years old.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Man that would confuse Einstein, gobbledygook, like I said up here you just get a orv sticker, legal to ride on side of road, with speed restrictions, 5mph, helmet, doesn't need to be licensed, no plate etc, can ride on fed and state land unless marked and on designated trails, counties can add to the state law, maybe I'll give the ga dnr a call, the website is pretty confusing, really just wanted to drive around the campgrounds, and maybe a store close to the campgrounds or maybe find some trails around the area,,,, thanks, any other help you can give me is greatly appreciated,,,,


----------



## bronco611 (Nov 9, 2015)

It's not that difficult to understand. You can only use them on roads where you can drive your truck or car. If there are trails for riding they will be posted stating atv access allowed. So no more than you can ride it you may as well leave it at home. You also cannot use an atv to retrieve your game during a hunt so get a cart it is cheaper than the fine. You must be participating in the hunt taking place to even be out there riding at all.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks,,,, I called the ga dnr for the area around troupe County and they were very helpful, essentially she told me that it's really a county type thing, but its what you said bronco611, she also said that I should contact the sheriff for troupe County for additional information, I'm gonna call them today, any other information would be appreciated,,,, thanks again,,,,


----------

